# Buck aggressive toward doe



## Kathleen Barnes (Apr 17, 2018)

New to breeding goats. Introduced a buck to our doe, they did there thing but then afterwards he would not leave her alone. He ended up hooking her with his horns and ramming her in to the fence a couple of times. Luckily she was not hurt but wondering if this was normal or should we look for a new buck?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Was she still in heat when he did this? There’s only two things that will make my bucks aggressive at their girls, well one is just the one buck, he will get aggressive over his food, but that’s a easy fix I just make sure there is a bunch of different feeders in his pen and again that’s just him it’s not totally common with all bucks. The second thing and I’ve seen all my bucks do this at one point is when a doe is in heat and she is trying to go over to another bucks fence line they will sometimes get to be a bit of a jerk and try to keep the doe away, by cutting her off or butting/ hooking to get her to stop or to get away from the other buck.
But if he is just beating the crap out of her for no reason that you can see and make sense of then no I would say that’s not normal and I wouldn’t like it very much either


----------



## Kathleen Barnes (Apr 17, 2018)

No food involved and no other bucks. Being this is the first time breeding goats I wasn't sure if this was normal buck behavior. Luckily my girl goat coming running to the gate and I let her out w/me. I didn't even take my other female over to breed with him, cause now I'm a little scared that he will hurt one of them.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I would try the other doe and see what he does. Since his first time he might have just been way excited and full of hormones. Just stay close and if he gets out of control grab her up


----------



## LuvmyNubians (Jan 20, 2018)

Ya I would just put them together supervised for now. Might not hurt to put both of them in with him so he doesn’t have 100 % focus on one doe all the time. I would agree he is overeager. She may not be submitting to him causing the aggression.


----------

